# Isuzu trucks



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anyone know who makes plow mounts for Isuzu trucks?

I've got an NPR coming, but considering the next step up for next year to replace my F800\Switch N Go. Still waiting to hear back if there's a central hydraulic system for the diesel.

Looks like Meyer does...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not certain anyone makes an isuzu mount but could be wrong. 
I'd be interested to know as my Western dealer has told me in the past it's a custom fab job and I'm not comfortable with that. If they dont make one then there's probably a reason why above my pay grade.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

However I bet the Lawn Ranger could tell you more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> However I bet the Lawn Ranger could tell you more.


It's a Meyer...I don't want to be told more.

Who knows, maybe it's time for a dedicated salt\spray truck. Just that all of my salt trucks have always had a plow, seems like a waste not to.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ask Ryan....His crew of Hillbilly’s does Fab work...I have witnessed it first hand


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Ask Ryan....His crew of Hillbilly's does Fab work...I have witnessed it first hand


Nevermind...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone know who makes plow mounts for Isuzu trucks?
> 
> I've got an NPR coming, but considering the next step up for next year to replace my F800\Switch N Go. Still waiting to hear back if there's a central hydraulic system for the diesel.


What year NPR? I know Fisher has the NPR listed for applications


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> What year NPR? I know Fisher has the NPR listed for applications


If it's next year (pending approval of the CFO--just kidding, the current truck is costing me too much money and needs to go and she agrees) it would be a 2018 or possibly a 19. F Series.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW, according to the literature the F Series is a GAME CHANGER...

*The FTR*
The FTR is truly a game-changer that raises the standard for Class 6 medium duty trucks. This truck's low-cab-forward design gives it fantastic maneuverability and visibility along with the ability to carry more cargo than a conventional Class 6 GVWR truck at the same wheelbase. Its four-cylinder diesel engine is environmentally friendly and gives the truck outstanding fuel efficiency.

A class-leading warranty provides its owners with peace of mind. And it's an Isuzu truck, a name that is synonymous with dependability, durability and low cost of ownership.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, hell, if it says "GAME CHANGER" right in the literature, it HAS to be good.

And a "true game-changer" at that


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fisher lists 8.5 or 9' straight blades for the NPR, NPR HD, and NPR XD

Edit: is it 2 wheel drive? It looks like Fisher only lists it that way, but I thought it used to be that the 2 wheel drive cab overs sat too low for the plow mounts.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Disclaimer: even though I'm telling you that Fisher makes those model plows for that vehicle, I am NOT trying to sell you one. Go find it somewhere else. I don't want your business.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, hell, if it says "GAME CHANGER" right in the literature, it HAS to be good.
> 
> And a "true game-changer" at that


Agreed


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Disclaimer: even though I'm telling you that Fisher makes those model plows for that vehicle, I am NOT trying to sell you one. Go find it somewhere else. I don't want your business.


Fine...be that way then...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone know who makes plow mounts for Isuzu trucks?
> 
> I've got an NPR coming, but considering the next step up for next year to replace my F800\Switch N Go. Still waiting to hear back if there's a central hydraulic system for the diesel.
> 
> Looks like Meyer does...


You want something like this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You want something like this.
> View attachment 185049
> View attachment 185050


I do???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I do???


Its a custom epic game changer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its a custom epic game changer.


If you say so...


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

got a couple of those. both blizzard plows.

trucks can really move snow. great visablity.

super uncomfortable, gets into more accidents than any other truck in fleet ( I think due to the pedal configuration while wearing boots), takes a good operator who understands when your spinning your wheels you go nowhere, empty the spreader and its a scary drive with a plow on it. Lots of electrical gremlins in both trucks.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

and the rear ends are spendy and will grenade with a poor operator.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting...haven't made any decisions yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting...haven't made any decisions yet.


You should put a Drag Pro on it they have mounts available I seen... Said "universal" right on the box... Plus guaranteed you would be first one in the neighborhood...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should put a Drag Pro on it they have mounts available I seen... Said "universal" right on the box... Plus guaranteed you would be first one in the neighborhood...


I ain't selling him one of those either


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-truck...s-slide-in-salter/1391176831?siteLocale=en_CA

Oomkes Green....

And that's funny money, so knock 25% off.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The first picture you posted in front of Lawn Ranger doesn't look like it moves much snow at all...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus said:


> The first picture you posted in front of Lawn Ranger doesn't look like it moves much snow at all...


File photo.

From Erie.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

snowman55 said:


> and the rear ends are spendy and will grenade with a poor operator.


I have a $3,600 check clearing the bank now that makes this statement true! Admittedly I was the operator lol
Started getting stuck and went F R F R too fast...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doing some research, the Eye Zoo Zoo FTR has an Allison 2 series tranny...a torque convertor driven PTO option which makes it useless for plowing\salting. 

I'll be looking for a "real" truck to replace my F800. Should be fun...under 26K, air brakes with an Allison 3000 tranny. 

That isn't axing too mulch is it?


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doing some research, the Eye Zoo Zoo FTR has an Allison 2 series tranny...a torque convertor driven PTO option which makes it useless for plowing\salting.
> 
> I'll be looking for a "real" truck to replace my F800. Should be fun...under 26K, air brakes with an Allison 3000 tranny.
> 
> That isn't axing too mulch is it?


Mine is the GMC W4500 and I am told it's just an NPR HD with a GM logo. Plenty of power! I have a wideout on it. Unfortunately I haven't been able to plow with it other than the 2 hours when that monster storm hit.. Broke the axle on the (hopefully) biggest storm of the year..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doing some research, the Eye Zoo Zoo FTR has an Allison 2 series tranny...a torque convertor driven PTO option which makes it useless for plowing\salting.
> 
> I'll be looking for a "real" truck to replace my F800. Should be fun...under 26K, air brakes with an Allison 3000 tranny.
> 
> That isn't axing too mulch is it?


International with a chassis mounted Cindererrr?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Mine is the GMC W4500 and I am told it's just an NPR HD with a GM logo. Plenty of power! I have a wideout on it. Unfortunately I haven't been able to plow with it other than the 2 hours when that monster storm hit.. Broke the axle on the (hopefully) biggest storm of the year..


They are the same.

Fun fact...they are assembled in Meatchicken at Spartan Motors. Charlotte, Meatchicken.

Similar priced GM was significantly higher priced than my Isuzu and I'm 99% sure the sales reps at the dealers are idiots. My Isuzu dealer only sells trucks.

Power is great on mine, no problems there. And I'm sure I could make a plow work on one, but a central hydro system is underpowered to run my sprayer, so I'll be looking for something else. And put a SwitchNGo or the top secret hooklift on it. Then I also know I will be able to mount a plow on it as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> International with a chassis mounted Cindererrr?


If you say so...


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They are the same.
> 
> Fun fact...they are assembled in Meatchicken at Spartan Motors. Charlotte, Meatchicken.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just run a regular plow if you are worried about CH


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Why don't you just run a regular plow if you are worried about CH


Central hydros won't run my sprayer optimally. They will run my sander, but not sprayer.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Central hydros won't run my sprayer optimally. They will run my sander, but not sprayer.


Brine sprayer I take it? It doesn't have its own pump?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Brine sprayer I take it? It doesn't have its own pump?


No, hydraulic pump is THE way to go.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They will run my sander,












Sander???

Don't you start that crap now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sander???


I was trying to come up with a stupid name for my sprayer but this cold is killing my thought processes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was trying to come up with a stupid name for my sprayer but this cold is killing my thought processes.


It's not the cold killing it


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> .


Thanks. 
Does anyone make a mount for a ridgeline?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Thanks.
> Does anyone make a mount for a ridgeline?


Birddseedd?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I just wanna know when Mark won the Yard Monkey lottery??...Buying all this equipment and didn’t share any of it with his Buddy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's not the cold killing it


SKWJA...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWJA...


Why did you call me John Allan....


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone know who makes plow mounts for Isuzu trucks?
> 
> I've got an NPR coming, but considering the next step up for next year to replace my F800\Switch N Go. Still waiting to hear back if there's a central hydraulic system for the diesel.
> 
> Looks like Meyer does...


In 2002-2004 people were telling me I was an idiot for putting plows on 2wd trucks like this 
Mad mike (my mechanic) was doing the fab back then 
I had a mistu FG 4x4 but by the time you outfitted it , it was over it's gvw before you could put a yard in the the spreader!

Guess I was ahead of my time?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Are these things even powerful enough to bother putting a plow on.

A few years ago we test drove one, it seemed pretty gutless and I was less than impressed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Are these things even powerful enough to bother putting a plow on.
> 
> A few years ago we test drove one, it seemed pretty gutless and I was less than impressed.


I haven't actually driven mine now that it has a pallet of salt, 100 gallons of liquids and the Ventrac. Seemed pretty torquey empty.

I know, plowing is a different matter. Especially since you'd need a sander with sand for some weight.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Especially since you'd need a sander with sand for some weight.


Don't you spread cinders?

I'm glad you're giving an account of how this I-Zu-Sue is working out. I've often wondered why the real perfeshionals use these (green army), so be sure to keep us updated.

Please?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Don't you spread cinders?


Oops...yes, I need a cinderererererer for weight.



GMC Driver said:


> I'm glad you're giving an account of how this I-Zu-Sue is working out. I've often wondered why the real perfeshionals use these (green army), so be sure to keep us updated.
> 
> Please?


I don't expect it to see the use\abuse a pickup does, but using it for a sidewalk crew in the winter and mowing crew in the summer it will definitely see a lot of use.

One other side benefit of a box truck...no dropping back plows to haul a trailer in years like this when the weather flip flops between snow and finishing fall cleanups.



Defcon 5 said:


> I just wanna know when Mark won the Yard Monkey lottery??...Buying all this equipment and didn't share any of it with his Buddy


Let's keep it on topic fella...



tpendagast said:


> In 2002-2004 people were telling me I was an idiot for putting plows on 2wd trucks like this


We bought an F800 in the fall of '97 because I was sick of overloading 1 tonne trucks while salting. Bought a set of chains for it as well because my dad was pretty worried it wouldn't work. Even though he had a 2 WD '79 Furd F350 dually gutless POS that he plowed with for a few years. Still have that truck today, it needs to go, but it still goes out every snowfall either spraying or cindererererering. I can't imagine how many 1 tonnes we would have destroyed in the past 20 years doing what we have done with that truck.

I ran a 4wd Mitsi in a parking lot for a bit. Would have bought one if it hadn't been for the manual transmission.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't imagine how many 1 tonnes we would have destroyed in the past 20 years doing what we have done with that truck.


And that, sir, is why we run the larger trucks as well. Our 1 tonnes still are the main salt rigs, but we are often asked why we don't put dumps on them. The rationale is if they dump, they will be overloaded/abused. That's what the big trucks are for.

That being said, I'm really fancying the idea of a heavier S/A with one of them fancy secret switch-n-go set ups they sell here in Ontario.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> That being said, I'm really fancying the idea of a heavier S/A with one of them fancy secret switch-n-go set ups they sell here in Ontario.


What????????????

Who?????????????

LMAO


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

GMC Driver said:


> And that, sir, is why we run the larger trucks as well. Our 1 tonnes still are the main salt rigs, but we are often asked why we don't put dumps on them. The rationale is if they dump, they will be overloaded/abused. That's what the big trucks are for.
> 
> That being said, I'm really fancying the idea of a heavier S/A with one of them fancy secret switch-n-go set ups they sell here in Ontario.


On-trux?


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

DeVries said:


> Are these things even powerful enough to bother putting a plow on.
> 
> A few years ago we test drove one, it seemed pretty gutless and I was less than impressed.


I have heard the ones with the smaller motor are under-powered. Mine has the larger diesel and has lots of power to spare.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doing some research, the Eye Zoo Zoo FTR has an Allison 2 series tranny...a torque convertor driven PTO option which makes it useless for plowing\salting.
> 
> I'll be looking for a "real" truck to replace my F800. Should be fun...under 26K, air brakes with an Allison 3000 tranny.
> 
> That isn't axing too mulch is it?


Just sayin, it's here with all the hydro valves you need.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oops...yes, I need a cinderererererer for weight.
> 
> I don't expect it to see the use\abuse a pickup does, but using it for a sidewalk crew in the winter and mowing crew in the summer it will definitely see a lot of use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Thanks.
> Does anyone make a mount for a ridgeline?


Euro Optic makes a scope mount that fits the Ridgeline...


----------

